# So has anyone been pleasantly surprised....



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

... by Trek, and received their shiny new Carbon-fiber bikes before they were supposed to?

I dropped the bones on Feb 11, and now the snow is starting to melt here, and Im getting a bit itchy....

Please share your tales of encouragement!!


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Welll...*



Trek_envy said:


> ... by Trek, and received their shiny new Carbon-fiber bikes before they were supposed to?
> 
> I dropped the bones on Feb 11, and now the snow is starting to melt here, and Im getting a bit itchy....
> 
> Please share your tales of encouragement!!


Ordered mine Nov 7, and it came Feb 20...but it sure was worth the wait!! Hang in there!


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

I went into my Trek dealership yesterday... and they looked in some kind of computerized Trek tool... and they found 2 Madone 5.2's in stock, in the color that I wanted...

They both had triples and 9-speed ultegra. 

I asked them to order one of the bikes, they said that I should expect delivery late this week or early next week... 

I will be getting the dealership to install a compact double on the front. (I have a triple on one of my bikes now and it kind of gets on my nerves) SO ANYWAY - instead of waiting for months and months, I took what they had, and by compromizing, I will get it faster. 

As for the Ultegra 9 vs Ultegra 10, I have ridden Ultegra 9, and I expect to be quite happy with it... and if I decide that I don't like it, I will get one of those dura-ace 10spd conversion upgrade groups.

Course... thats how I roll.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*They checked but in my case*



jakerson said:


> I went into my Trek dealership yesterday... and they looked in some kind of computerized Trek tool... and they found 2 Madone 5.2's in stock, in the color that I wanted...


There weren't any 5.2 SL's in my size (50 cm). So if you're not a common size this may not be an option.

They did say that I could get a Project One and get it a few weeks earlier but that's not a whole lot when your're already waiting that long, plus I liked the paint job on the one I got better -- got the black/silver one.


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Ordered an SL 5.9 in late November and was told to look for it around the middle of April. It arrived in early January. Yours could be the exception, but I am far from the only one who got their bike a lot sooner than initially promised.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

rule said:


> Ordered an SL 5.9 in late November and was told to look for it around the middle of April. It arrived in early January. Yours could be the exception, but I am far from the only one who got their bike a lot sooner than initially promised.


I was freaking out becuase the 5.2 I ordered 1/10 went from being delivered in two weeks, to Feb 26 to mid May. Turns out it came on 2/26, right on the dot.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Got mine last week*

It's a Project One Madone 5.2, came in a lot faster than a stock bike, plus there's nothing else like it on the road. Via come il vento!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

*P1*

I ordered my P1 Mountain Storm Madone SL at the end of January, was supposed to get it within 30 days, got it in 42 days. Not bad! I heard that Project One's get the priority, and you can get them faster than ordering a stock one.


----------

